# رويدًا



## thedriver51

كيف تقرأ كلمة رويدًا في القرآن أو الشعر؟ هل تقرأ رويداً او رويدا بدون تنوين؟ و انا مش قصدى طبعا اقارن بين الفرآن و الشعر عشان محدش يفهمنى غلط بس هو سؤال اتسأل لى وعايز اعرف الاجابة.


----------



## إسكندراني

بل تقرأ بقواعد التنوين المعتادة ما سبب سؤالك؟


----------

